# multipurpose surf caster



## Newbie (May 25, 2000)

I'm a newcomer to the world of surf fishing, and I'm after one fish in particular: Red Drum. I'm open to other fish as well. Anybody have any recommendations for an all-round, good and rugged, bait and lure caster?
Also, know any good links and/or bait & tackle shops where I can learn more and buy gear?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

you're after drum, huh?
well..........

a lot of folks here can help you out. But you need to provide a little more info.

--Where you live (so we can point you to tackle shops)

--are you looking for conventional reel or spinning?

--where you plan on doing your drum fishing.

To address the last one...for example. Cape Point in Hatteras. You'll need a rig that is able to throw 8 oz of lead. This is more related to the rod than the reel. There are a ton of different rods (custom and factory made) that will do the job. But, you need to match the rod to the reel. I personally prefer Abu Garcia conventional reels. Other's like the Diawa sl30sh. Still others like the new Penn Mags. And then some don't like any conventional reels at all.

Make another post with some more info, and folks here will be happy to help point you in the right direction....









Here's a site worth looking at for Hatteras fishing....
http://reddrumtackle.com


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

If you are surf fishing for drum, you have to go to Buxton (Cape Point) or south. When you make the trip, go to a local tackle shop and ask for help. I haven't had one not willing to help anyone. That's how they survive. I did pick up a decent rig this past weekend in Hatteras. Went to Pelican's Roost. Been going there for years, just biased i guess. He sold me a nice Daiwa Seacast (11') and a Shimano reel. First time with the reel, but it balanced with the rod "reel" nice. Now if i could just get down there when the fish are biting. 

------------------
Aaron T
Shorebound fishing


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

There's a nice little red article on the home page, heheheeee.... ;-)

As far as gear, all I can say is something heavy and rugged and sturdy. I think the one fish you don't want to chase with a X-mart special is a red drum. My favorite all around VA drum rod is a 10' Breakaway LDFC 100H with a Penn 525GS. Down in Hattera's I go with a heavier Pinnacle Heaver with a 535 GS. I'm in the works of another VA drum rod and plug rod, a custom Breakaway LDFC 116-2m, that I plan to put an Abu 6500 Blue Yonder on. I'm partial to the Breakaways (www.breakawayusa.com) , in my opinion its the best rod for the money. Cheaper than a Loomis or Lami, and a better rod. If they made lighter rods, I wouldn't own any Loomis rods, I can assure that. A lot of people are getting into the Diawa Sealines because they are a great rod for the money, they're not a loomis, lami, or breakaway, and won't perform like one, but they are the closest thing out there for the money and more important the budget fisherman that can't afford to drop 200$+ into a rod. Best luck to ya, 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

Excuse me, I did mean Sealine. and yes it was because I can't afford a $200 rod. I don't get to the ocean as often as i would like. I am not sure about the reel yet. It balances well, casts well, and retrieves well. If I could have hooked up last weekend I'ld have more to gauge by. I have a 7' Penn Powerstick that I use alot. I even fish in the surf when it is calm. It won't handle the rough surf. It has been great on piers, not as cunbersome as a 10' on a crowded pier. I am desperately looking for a new reel. I mostly use it as my all around rod. I cast plugs with it, or just use it for bottom fishing. Any suggestions on a good reel.

------------------
Aaron T
Shorebound fishing


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

What kind of reel are you looking for spinning or conventional. For spinning I like the Shimano stradics or for one that costs less the penn ss. For conventonal I like the penn 525gs. These are all good reels but go check them out its all about personal preference and what you plan on using it for.
Hey Salty,
Was that your write up on the Drum. It was a good article. I wouldnt mind hooking up to one of them sometime.
Tim

[This message has been edited by Tim (edited 05-26-2000).]


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I just got a sealine-x rod and fished with it for the first time yesterday. I used 4 oz of lead and a varity of baits live eel's to alive spot(whole avg size, plus pieces) It worked well. I have alot of playing to do with this rod (I bought it blind). It does feel like a toothpick to me. But I have to say I normally toss a 20+ year old custom rod by Carl Overman designed to toss a 8 and a BAIT at the Point. A very old HEAVER.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I was using a Penn GS555 on the Overman and A Penn Jigmaster on the Sealine-x. The Jigmaster was purchased with the Overman in the mid '70's.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I was using mine last weekend at Hatteras Inlet. Throwing 6 oz of lead in fairly rough surf. I have it fitted with a Shimano Sedonna reel. I think the reel is a little undersized, but the rod is light. I am very happy with the rod considering it is half the price of what a good surf rod costs. 


------------------
Aaron T
Shorebound fishing


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

I will no longer buy anything with the name Diawa on it, but I do have an 11' two-piece Diawa graphite rod mated with a Garcia 10,000 as well as a 10' St Croix "heaver" mated to a Penn 980. Both do well for throwing the heavy stuff, and I have been satisfied with both.
Take a look at the Shimano"Calcutta's" A little pricey, but lots of quality in a conventional reel. I own a 400, and as soon as my wife says its O.K. I will get that 700S.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I usually go for the spinning reels, but am very interested in trying a conventional. I have several friends who freshwater fish and swear by them. They get much better distance. is it hard to learn to throw one. I dont want to spend 3/4 of the time fixing a rat's nest.

------------------
Aaron T
Shorebound fishing


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

If you don't buy a reel with an adequate anti-backlash system you will spend 100% of your time fixing birds' nests. Go for an Abu or a Shimano I've recently tried both and they are swwwweeeeeeeetttt!!


----------



## Newbie (May 25, 2000)

Hey everybody,

Thanks for the responses. I went out and bought a Penn Spinfisher rod and 8500ss reel. I've bought a couple of short surf fishing guides by supposed famed fisherman Joe Malat that have been helpful. The question I have for you old salts is where can I find fresh mullet and menhaden? Should I buy a net to catch baitfish, or is there a bait shop that sells what Drum want? I can get shrimp from almost anywhere.

FYI; I live in northern Suffolk just off I-664 about two miles from TCC Portsmouth campus, and crammed in between Portsmouth and Cheseapeak. I'm about 30 min from Lynnhaven and 45 min from Rudee Inlet. I plan on fishing Sand Bridge for Drum and Lynnhaven for Croaker and possibly Flounder.

Appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

It's awful hard to find fresh bunker around here. Steve Wray at Long Bay Pointe Marina (old Lynnhaven Waterways Marina) has fresh frozen bunker. He also carries peeler crabs, but they are 2 bucks a piece. Still my favorite of all baits.

Mullet is sometimes a little easier, due to the fact that some folks like to eat it, and it can be found in some of the fish markets. Try D&M seafood on Independence Blvd or at Holland Rd and Ships Corner (both Va Beach).


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Ha Ha, Up here in Baltimore Menhadden or bunker are prime striper baits and easy to get. I'm just gonna pick up a flat on my way down to Hatteras. You guys might want to check with the local charter capatins on where they pick up the bunker they use for chum. I can get a flat for 15 bucks up here. Thats enough for a 5 gallon bucket of ground fish and enough whole fish for weeks of fishing.
I do have a question though, where do yuou guys get your shrimp?. Are you using the same kinf of shrimp we eat? So what is best for drum shrimp,bunker,or mullett? Oh and I too use a 7 foot Penn power stick with a 8500 for a lot of multi-purpose fishing. If the surf is'nt too rough I'll be using it for the surf along with my two 10 footers.

[This message has been edited by Russ Dadds (edited 06-03-2000).]


----------

